# New M4 Reeview



## RobE (Jan 1, 2006)

received this last week, birthday present to myself, my first 'proper' (non quartz) watch.

comfortable to wear, and looks really good.

seems to keep time perfectly well.

smooth sweep second hand is so much nicer (and quieter) than the sharp ticks of quartz.

elapsed time bezel is great for timing cooking.

Only strange thing about the watch is the crystal, which for some reason is flush with the bezelbetween 12 and 5, and poking up bwteen 10 and 6. this is shown ion the last photo.

http://i33.tinypic.com/vyvdcx.jpg

http://i37.tinypic.com/29moyux.jpg

(big pics, so not embedded in post)


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I do like the O&W dive watches. They are so unobtrusive to normal wear. However their build quality isn't the best unfortunately.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

I like these too, and think that they are quality pieces representing really good value for money.

Can't quite work out from the photo whether it's the crystal or the bezel that is not seated properly. But you're right, something is a bit out. I've got a couple of O&Ws that are fine, and I've not seen this problem reported previously, although Forum chums with longer memories might know more.

Does the bezel spin ok, or is it stiff at any point in a revolution?

Where did you buy it from?

Either way, that would bug me in a new watch and I'd be concerned if the water resistancy was compromised, so back it would go with a polite note describing the issue and setting out what I wanted to happen.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Oh, and a warm wlecome to the Fourm :hi:


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Fulminata said:


> I like these too, and think that they are quality pieces representing really good value for money.
> 
> Can't quite work out from the photo whether it's the crystal or the bezel that is not seated properly. But you're right, something is a bit out. I've got a couple of O&Ws that are fine, and I've not seen this problem reported previously, although Forum chums with longer memories might know more.
> 
> ...


You know, much as I love my M4, which is 2 years old now, the bezel insert is not absolutely flush the whole way round - it's a tiny bit proud of the metal at around the 11 o'clock area, which means it is showing a tiny bit of rubbing wear relative to the rest of the clock face.

Hasn't compromised water-tightness though, and the bezel turns fine.

Having said that, it does have some marks on the crystal now and the crown is getting really hard to tighten, some dirt trapped in the thread I expect so I have been thinking of a trip to Bridlington for it. If and when it goes I will ask if Roy can have a look at the seating of the bezel insert as well.

Meantime - welcome to the Forum and enjoy your O & W !

Chris


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Fulminata said:


> I like these too, and think that they are quality pieces representing really good value for money.
> 
> Can't quite work out from the photo whether it's the crystal or the bezel that is not seated properly. But you're right, something is a bit out. I've got a couple of O&Ws that are fine, and I've not seen this problem reported previously, although Forum chums with longer memories might know more.
> 
> ...


Welcome :rltb:

(and what he said)


----------



## RobE (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome 

The bezel seems to spin ok, so i think it is the seating of the crystal.

Got it from RLT, will be emailing Roy, and returning for correction when i have a chance to get to a post office


----------



## Mr Yarrow (Nov 25, 2008)

They are great watches arent they 

Got mine second hand a little while ago and its all ive worn...on differnt Natos to help keep it fresh.

Need to get a new bezel insert on mine though as its a bit scuffed if you look closely.

One question for others actually...is your Bezel really stiff? Mine is rather hand to turn and in fact you have to almost put your palm flat on thre glass to get it to spin. It sounds clean though, not like any gunk is caught in it...thoughts?

Rdgs


----------

